# need a litle info #32 grindrer



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

I just picked up a #32 grinder and was wondering if someone can tell me what size pullyes to put on this puppy to get it motorized. i know it can be done just the what size pullys to use.

thks for any info


----------

